# R.I.P. Roboquad, please read



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I want to give my most sincere thanks to all the MIMB. members and moderators. Due to some things I can not control. I will be handing the bike over to a new owner. It has been a good ride, and I will miss this more than you can possibly know. Well scratch that, I think you are the few that do know. I will remain on the sight now and again in hopes to one day find a new Brute but for now need to throw in the towel and take care of my family. Keep the front tires pointed streight up for me fellas !!!! 
Thank you all !!! Rob-Roboquad 
(((((((Feb.2006new in box to Nov.2011))))) and still strong
Phree , NMand Polaris thanks for the inspiration you give to everyone here.wish I could have met you..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

We'll try to keep the pics and vids comin for ya bud. Sorry to hear you have to get rid of the brute....I know I'd hate to sell mine. I'm sure things will work out and you'll have another one soon hopefully. Take care.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate to see you go Roboquad. I understand completely that family comes first. We'll see you on the trail again one day, I'm sure.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Good luck with whatever you're facing. Hope to see you here again soon.
D


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hay...Just because you will be quadless for a while doesn't mean you give up your membership here...In fact..we won't let you.. cause you are family..and here we take care of our own. You will be back in another saddle soon enough.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Roboquad, take care of your family man. They always come first. I went through somewhat the same situation a few years back. Good luck to you buddy and I hope to see ya back in the saddle soon. Just because you don't have a ride don't mean you can be here, as I am, helping friends and others that so desperately need some direction. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the loss.... Obviously take care of the family FIRST... Who knows???? Maybe Kawi will make a Brute Force 850 or 900 or 1000 :bigok: Now the wife can't say "you already have a brute...!" So you'll be ready to jump on a NEW BRUTE!!!! :agreed: Good luck in whatever your situation and I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.. OH YEAH!!! if you leave the forum we will do this to you :buttkick:


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey bro, you should def. still hang around the site... If I'm ever back in my hometown area (Rockledge) I'll hit ya up.

Dion


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

take care of the family for sure, an come back soon on another ride ,but do not leave the forum, agian take care


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Robo...take care of that personal business and stay in touch with MIMB. Your experience and input is invaluable. The bikes are just an extension of our personalities and that will never change. When all is back to norm, you'll be back in the saddle bigger, better and faster than before.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Family First Bro! I understand fully One reason I have just about quit racing. Just trail riding all the time now. Hope all goes well....!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear, but family must come first. Keep your head up and make sure you check in from time to time. Rack high said it well, these bikes are just an extension of ourselves, so we know you're good people!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nmkawierider said:


> Hay...Just because you will be quadless for a while doesn't mean you give up your membership here...In fact..we won't let you.. cause you are family..and here we take care of our own. You will be back in another saddle soon enough.


exactly.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

family first. it's what a real man does.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^^^ Zactly!! Take care and hope to still see ya around


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Take care of the family & we will see ya back in a couple of years.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You can sit on the sidelines with me buddy. lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

hope you get all your personal business worked out, like p425 said you can sit on the sidelines with him...yall can be the official "hold my beer" people


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

blue beast said:


> hope you get all your personal business worked out, like p425 said you can sit on the sidelines with him...yall can be the official "hold my beer" people


 

lmao thats the best right there!!


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Hope everything works out for ya......stay in touch.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

thank you guys for all the kind words .I will be introducing the new guy to MIMB. I will stay on the site and help as many people as I can. My little girls are my life and they need me now. Man I was overwhelmed reading these responses. You guys are a second family to me, the kind that understands our addiction .,, I know our women think we are crazy , but it keeps us out of the bars . Thanks for chearing me up... Robo
on the up side he found the sight and will be here soon. sure he will be contacting bootlegger to clean out the carbs.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm sure I speak for everyone here and others have said this as well. Your an valuable member to this site and we hate to see that your done riding. I don't know exactly what happened or is happening and I don't need to know because that's your business. 

If there is anything we can do to help out, whether it be send a few dollars to your paypal account, or what ever can help you out, please let us know.


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

I am brand new to this site, but from what I've seen here im in the right place.

Take care of the family, Brother. Family always comes first.

I have been here before and don't leave. The obvious friends and family you have here can only help you through your situation, and my prayers will be for your return with another bike in the future. 

God Bless and Prayers Up!!!

Tapatalk on DROID-X


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear mate....chin up and good luck.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Hate to hear of hard times for anyone but it takes a real man to take care of what matters most no matter the sacrifice!!! Just be sure to stay on the site Knowledge and experience are things you can not replace! Praying for the best for you!!!!!!!


----------



## BigSac (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes indeed, Family first, Tough times calls on alot of us. Sorry to hear you won't be riding bro, take care, and hope to hear from you soon.


----------

